# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  یادگیری و شروع

## mahmoodreza

سلام..من بعد از مدتهای زیاد دوباره میخوام برنامه نویسی را شروع کنم. مدت زیادی بود که کاری نکرده بودم و این کامپیوتر هم همینجوری بیخودی داشت کار مکیرد..و البته اینکه بعد از اینهمه مدت دوباره خوش اومدم :D  در هر صورت همزمان با دات نت میخوام جاوا یاد بگیرم....
اگز کسی از دوستان لطف کنه به من جواب بده
چند تا ebook خوب در مورد جاوا.. اسمش را هم بگید کافیه خودم پیدا میکنم.
چه برنامه هایی باید روی ویندوز راه بندازم 
فعلا فکر کنم همین دوتا سوال بسته... 
ممنون

----------


## mahmoodreza

و اینه آیا ادیتوری مثل محیط های دات نت برای برنامه نویسی دارم ؟
ممنون

----------

با سلام خدمت دوست عزیز!
به دنیای جاوا خوش آمدی!
من E-book روی اینترنت نمی شناسم اگر تو ایرانی کتاب دیتل صحافی شده موجوده 10000 تومن
باید روی کامپیوترت j2sdk رو نصب کنی اگر بعد کارت پیشرفته شد j2ee
ادیتور برای جاوا به وفور وجود دارد چند تا از بهترین هاش اینان همون تریپ های ویژوال استودیو
1-IntelligenceJ
2-Jbuilder
3-Sun Java Creator
با تشکر

----------


## mahmoodreza

سلام..
ممنون
ولی برنامه اول را که اصلا نتونستم پیدا کنم که دانلود کنم.
ولی بقیه را شروع کردم به دانلود
جدا ممنون
 :D

----------


## mahmoodreza

اینا چیه ؟؟
JavaBeans
• Java 2
• Java Development Kit (JDK); based on version 1.3, it can compile for
any previous version
• JFC/Swing
•

----------

JavaBeans:امکان استفاده ی مجدد از کدهای جاوا برای تو. و سایر برنامه نویسان به نوعی در اختیار داشتن یک مجموعه ی قوی از کد های پیش نوشته شده
Java 2:همان جاوای خودمون فکر کنم از ورژن j2sdk1.0 به اونور شد جاوا 2 (فکر کنم!!)
این هم به همان ترتیب کیت برنامه نویسان جاوا که امکان نوشتن برنامه با جاوا را به شما میپ دهد زیر مجموعه ی جاوا 2
JFC/Swing:اینها امکانات گرافیکی جاوا هستند که در اختیار شما فرار می گیرند
Java Foundation Class
در حقیقت Swing & Awt هم زیر مجموعه ی این هستند که به شما امکان نوشتن برنامه های گرافیکی را می دهد مه روی همه ی سیستم عامل های دنیا اجرا شود.از دیگر زیر مجموعه های JFC می توان به Java3D&Java2D اشاره کرد
امیدوارم جوابت رو گرفته باشی
در ضمن چطور j2sdk را پیدا نکردی کافیه به Java.Sun.Com بری و وارد Java 2 Standard Edition بشی
موفق باشی

----------


## mahmoodreza

ممنون جدا
نه منظورم از اولی
IntelligenceJ 
این بود
اینو پیدا نکردم...
حدا ممنون :D

----------

خواهش 
 :mrgreen: 
در اولین فرصت لینکشو می زارم

----------


## hotice

سلام
به دنیای برنامه نویسی خوش آمدی.درضمن قهوه داغ نوش جانتان.
بعد از نصب j2se  یا j2ee میتونی برای IDE از NetBeans IDE 3.6 یا eclipse استفاده کنی که هردو مجانی رو اینترنت پیدا میشه.
http://www.eclipse.org سایت ایکلیپسه
یا اگه خواستی من IDE شرکت IBM دارم حدود 2 گیگابایت است. :wink:  اگه میخوای برات بفرستم.
درهر صورت موفق باشی. :)

----------


## hotice

سلام
درضمن من فیلم های اموزشی eclipse رو دارم. :wink: 
موفق باشی. :)

----------


## ladangh

سلام
من همدارم  jsp کار میکنم البته تازه شروع کردم.
ولی میبینم بیشتر برنامه نویسان با php کار میکنند.
حالا موندم برم جلو یا زبان رو عوض کنم .
از شماها که واردترین خواهش میکنم به من کمک کنید.
با تشکر.

----------

hotice سی دی نداری بدی؟2 گیگابایت رو چه جوری بگیرم؟
موفق باشی

----------


## hotice

سلام
بله سی دی هم دازم ادرس بده بفرستم براتون.فیلم اموزش دات نت 2001و eclipseکه چند روز پیش گرفتم2003 هست.
موفق باشی. :)

----------


## ladangh

آقای hotice  شما میتوانید به من کمک کنید؟
مشکل در بالا مطرح شده.
با تشکر.

----------


## hotice

یا عرض سلام خدمت ladangh
من حواسم به سوال شما نبود .ببخشید.
زبانهای زیادی میتوانند شما را در نوشتن اسکریپتهای طرف سرور کمک.asp.net,ssjs,...
زبان PHP (Personal Home PageTools) یک زبان اپن سورس است و از سایت www.php.net قابل دریافت بوده IDE رو برای PHP میتوانید از این سایت دریافت کنید. http://www.nusphere.com/
PHP به طور پیش فرض دارای خاصیت Code Behind نیست یعنی نمی توان کد های HTML را جدا از کد های PHP استفاده کرد.(شاید این سبب سرعت PHP  باشه) من جایی خوندم که به وسیله نرم افزار هایی میشود اینکار را کرد.
منابع برای یادگیری PHP: سایت خودش www.php.net و سایت فارسی در این زمینه www.iranphp.net
اما JSP : متعلق با شرکت SUN Microsystem است.برای این زبان هاستینگ های زیادی رو نمیتونی پیداکنی که اونو  پشتیبانی کنند.
JSP قسمت بالای معماری J2EE هست.پیوستگی اتصال یکی از 6 قسمت سرویس های JEB(Enterprise JavaBeans ) بوده.JSP برای ساخت سایت های تجاری در مقیاس بزرگ بسیار خوب است.
JSP خوبه اگه شما با زبان جاوا اشنایی داشته باشید.
در هر صورت فکر میکنم بهتره PHP کار کنید اگه به مراجع خوبی دست رسی ندارید.
من خودم ASP بیشتر کار کردم یعنی کاری که دادم بیرون با این بوده چون VS.NET اگه از حق نگذریم IDE بسیار خوبی برای این کار هست. :wink: 
در آخر انتخاب با شماست.
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## hotice

باعرض سلام خدمت مدیری که لینکی را که داده بودم حذف کردند.
لینک حذف شده اگر به آن سرمی زدید می دیدید که تماما کتابهای الکترونیکی یا به اصطلاح E-Book  بوده و نرم افزار هایی از قبیل Warez نبوده و ماهم سعی در جهت Active Warez نداشته و نداریم.
من میدانم شما با توجه به تاپیک زیر که توسط اقای کرامتی فرستاده شده اقدام به حذف این لینک کرده اید. اما با کمی دقت در این تاپیک متوجه میشوید که منظور از Warez  چیست.
نقل قول از اقای کرامتی :



> *تعریف Warez :* 
> 
> Commercial Software that is illegally distributed via the Internet or a computer bulletin board system 
> 
> 
> ترجمه: Warez به نرم‌افزارهای تجاری گفته میشود که بصورت غیرقانونی از طریق اینترنت و یا یک بولتن بورد کامپیوتری (مانند این فوروم) توزیع گردد. 
> 
> Warez Activity به معنای فعالیت در جهت توزیع نرم‌افزارهای Warez میباشد. 
> 
> ...


توجه فرمودید که Warez به نرم افزاری گفته میشود که.......
نمیدانم ایا کتابهای الکترونیکی یا اصظلاحا E-Book نرم افزار هستند؟
می توانید تعریفی را که اقای شهریار در این زمینه داده اند هم ببینید:



> What is the Warez community? 
> 
> Beginning in the early 1990s, groups of computer hackers began organizing into competitive gangs that stole software, "cracked" or removed its protections, then posted it on the Internet for distribution by others. These Internet pirate gangs collectively became known as the Warez community. There are between 8 and 10 major groups and several, smaller groups in the Warez community. DrinkOrDie is one of the major groups


اگر پاسخی صحیح و قانع کننده به من دهید متشکر میشوم در ضمن ادرس تاپیکی که اقای کرامتی در این مورد نوشته اند در سطر زیر اورده ام.
http&#58;//www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=8655
با تشکر فراوان از مدیر و مسولان سایت که زحمات زیادی برای این سایت میکشند.
موفق باشید. :)

----------

اونجوری دیر می رسه کجایی قرار بزاریم ازت بگیرم 
متشکر

----------


## hotice

با عرض سلام خدمت دوست عزیز
من در تهران نیستم! برای همین نمی توانم با شما قرار ملاقات بگذارم.با عرض پوزش.
درضمن پست پیش تاز بسته هارا حد اکثر تا 3 روز میرساند.
موفق باشید. :)

----------

باشه صندوق پستی رو بدم یا خونه 
هر کدومو خواستی بگو pm بزنم
متشکرم

----------


## mahmoodreza

ممنون از جوابتون
نه لازم به ارسال نیست.. میگردم از تو اینترنت دانلود میکنم...
متشکر
 :D

----------


## نسیم صبا

یک زبان اپن سورس است و از سایت www.php.net قابل دریافت بوده IDE رو برای PHP میتوانید از این سایت دریافت کن
اما JSP : متعلق با شرکت SUN Microsystem است.برای این زبان هاستینگ های زیادی رو نمیتونی پیداکنی که اونو  پشتیبانی کنند.
JSP قسمت بالای معماری J2EE هست.پیوستگی اتصال یکی از 6 قسمت سرویس های JEB(Enterprise JavaBeans ) بوده.JSP برای ساخت سایت های تجاری در مقیاس بزرگ بسیار خوب است.
JSP خوبه اگه شما با زبان جاوا اشنایی داشته باشید.

در مورد open source برای یک تازه کار جاوا لطفا تعریف یا توضیح کاملی دهید
همینطور در باره hosting و tomcat/jakarta/apache
و این که اینها نقششان درjsp چیه؟
آیا j2ee چیزی جدای از javaاست؟وشامل چه چیزهاییست؟

----------


## nazemi

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
من کمی vb کار کردم همینطور asp ولی می خواهم به سمت java بروم
خواهشمنداست موارد کاربرد جاوا را کمی توضیح دهید.تفاوتها و مزیتهای آن نسبت به زبانهای مشابه

----------

